# Trying to Decide - Taurus PT 1911 .45 or Para USA 1911 Expert .45 - Advise pls



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

All

Shot the PT 1911 and was very pleased with it. Very accurate and cycled all the ammo I put thru it without fail. Have not had the chance to shoot the Para, but it gets great reviews also. New to this forum and would appreciate any and all advice/guidance on the two pistols in the title. Thanks in advance for your assistance in helping me make up my very old and confused mind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What's your pistol-shooting skill level? How much pistol-shooting experience have you?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For me, it would be the Para simpley b/c the quality of Taurus isn't quite as good as Para. Wait until you shoot the Para and then you'll know. I'm a firm believer in getting what you pay for. The Para is more expensive for a reason. Now, I'm not going to go buy the most expensive 1911 made just so that I can feel like b/c I spent $3500 on a pistol I got the most quality, but when comparing Taurus to ParaOrdinance, I'd go with the Para.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never held a PT 1911 that didn't have some major flaws. Have had good luck with Paras in the past and their current offerings are pretty appealing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hands down............buy the Para. :smt023

Much better gun overall, and it will hold it's value much better.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a Para as my EDC and would recommend it highly, with that being said I must admit that I am not a fan of Taurus.
Chuck


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Thanks to all. In reply to Steve 1911A1, I'm actually a rather experienced pistol shot, not an expert by any means, but can maintain a 3 to 5" spread on the target at 75 feet - depends on how much caffeine I've had that day and how much sleep I had the night before. Am older, so my eyes not as sharp as they once were, even with correction, so hitting the bull at 75 feet becomes more problematic on some days. Hitting the silhouette has never been a problem, but which body part it might lose is often a crap shoot - lol. I did a lot of research, and for the $$ I wanted to spend, ended up getting a Remington R1S - got it on sale and with rebate and "no taxes" at the "PX", got it for less than both the Para and Taurus. Happy with it, still working on tightening my shot groups beyond 15 yards, but pretty good from 15 yards in. Would recommend it to others, Remington seems to have worked out the bugs from their earlier production models of this pistol.


----------



## WhiskeyBravo (May 26, 2014)

One more for Para


----------

